# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Opgezette lymfeklieren

## svenkuijper

Ik ben 15 jaar, en ik heb al 3 maanden lang dat ik kliertjes in mijn hals/nek kan voelen. het zijn er een stuk of 4/5. volgens mijn huisarts is het niks bijzonders en komt het wel vaker voor. heb al een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek laten doen voor mijn geruststelling, kwam niks bijzonders uit, alles was perfect. de klieren voelen zacht aan en zijn goed beweegbaar en rond de 1cm groot denk ik. Ik heb ook wel last van acne misschien dat het daardoor komt? weet iemand of ik me zorgen moet maken voor hodgkin? verder voel ik me prima. ( ik ben in de winter 2 x verkouden geweest)

----------

